# Gtechniq C2 or Wolf body wrap?



## Rob B (Aug 18, 2010)

As per the title, which would you recommend? The C2 is well tried and tested, but seeing some very good reports about the Wolf stuff. Believe they
are both nano technology sealants. As sealants, does this mean you can use another sealant such as FK1000P or a wax such as AG HD over the top of them to enhance durability or modify the appearance without affecting the original nano layer?
Look forward to hearing your views :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

C2 is not nano technology... nano products remove anything below them, C2 will bond to anything

wolfs body wrap is the ultimate sealant IMO, best LSP i have used! but i do really rate C2, especially when used as a QD at high strength... 

no point topping the wolfs either, it beads better than wax, sheets better, and adds nice gloss, so why ruin that? plus its much more durable than wax


----------



## Scoggs (Jan 4, 2011)

Ive applied C2 to quite a few cars and it works very well. The finish is very glossy and glassy.

You wont need to put anything under or over C2 as it will effect the self cleaning properties it has. I have found it will last the stated 8 months if it put on a clean well prepared surface.


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

I haven't used C2 yet but Wolfs sealant is just awesome.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

sicko said:


> I haven't used C2 yet but Wolfs sealant is just awesome.


C2 is a very nice product, but after you have used the wolf, its hard to like any other sealant i think


----------



## Rob B (Aug 18, 2010)

Big Ben, so if you use the Body wrap it will remove any last traces of the previous LSP, is that right? Where as the C2 will bond to whatever is there, and so only really be as good as what is under it? Just wondering for the preparation stage.
Thanks for the replies gents, it's all good info :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

its hard to say for definate, but yes i believe it would replace any LSP really. To get the best of the product you are better cleaning the paint and using IPA though, so it gets in all the microscopic holes in the paint i believe, this way you will get better durability... but i have had no problems applying it straight on a surface with existing LSP


----------



## mohare (Dec 17, 2009)

I've used both products and would go with the Wolf sealant every time


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I've used C2 and am really pleased with it. I am going to give Wolfe's a try once the C2 is used up though as I really like the look of the products in their range. I'm a definate convert to this nano stuff!


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Speak to the guys at Polished Bliss. I'm not sure what their Wolf stocks are like at the moment but it is a cracking product I must say. Never used C2 so can't compare fairly, but you'd be hard pressed to beat the Wolf product IMO. 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

If your paint is perfect, get a nano-sealant.

If you want to fill swirls, or use a glaze, get a wax or a product like C2.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm just bumping this because I'd be quite keen to hear opinions from people who have used both. 
I love C2 at the moment but this is sounding good. Not sure if it's more like C1 though...


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Rob B said:


> As per the title, which would you recommend? The C2 is well tried and tested, but seeing some very good reports about the Wolf stuff. Believe they
> are both nano technology sealants. As sealants, does this mean you can use another sealant such as FK1000P or a wax such as AG HD over the top of them to enhance durability or modify the appearance without affecting the original nano layer?
> Look forward to hearing your views :thumb:


The Wolfs


----------



## Rob B (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for all your views, looks like the body wrap has impressed everyone who has used it!!!!! Has anyone used it after using another durable product in the past such as FK1000P, if so how have you found them to compare in terms of durability?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i have used fk1000p, C2 and even C1. I can tell you now that the wolf blows them all away IMO. C1 looses its crazy beading a lot quicker i have found, i ended up topping it up with C2 diluted. FK1000p lasts ages, but again the beading and sheeting drop off quite a bit. The wolfs just lasts, keeps the car really clean, nothing sticks to it really, such a good product (hence me always singing its praises on here!)

If anyone has used the wolf, they will understand why i rave about it


----------



## Rob B (Aug 18, 2010)

Wolf's stuff it is then:thumb: (when it's back in stock!!!). If anyone from Wolf's chemicals reads this, please could you tell me the difference between the Body Wrap paint sealant and the Rim Sealant? Is the Rim Sealant heavier duty or able to cope with higher temperatures?

Once again thank you all for your replies, certainly makes choosing new products easier when you can pick the brains of people who have already used them!!!!!!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Sorry to hijack, and never used Wolf's or C2, well the last bit really is a bit of a fair game comment as C2 is Permanon Yacht Supershine Pro, specifically designed for, yes you guessed it, Yachts....Now if you were to try Permanon Car Supershine you may see a difference as Permanon Gmbh recommend that each product should be used SPECIFICALLY for the use it is made for....give the Permanon a go....oh and it is electrostatic, it will bond to what ever is beneath it, put a wax that lasts a months then so will anything electrostatic....put it on a pure clean well prepared surface and you will get the durability you need....


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Reflectology said:


> Sorry to hijack, and never used Wolf's or C2, well the last bit really is a bit of a fair game comment as C2 is Permanon Yacht Supershine Pro, specifically designed for, yes you guessed it, Yachts....Now if you were to try Permanon Car Supershine you may see a difference as Permanon Gmbh recommend that each product should be used SPECIFICALLY for the use it is made for....give the Permanon a go....oh and it is electrostatic, it will bond to what ever is beneath it, put a wax that lasts a months then so will anything electrostatic....put it on a pure clean well prepared surface and you will get the durability you need....


sorry Russ run that by me again c2 is actually permannon yacht supershine and isnt a bespoke g-techniq product?


----------



## mikeyb (Apr 18, 2006)

I've only tried body wrap and I've been impressed with it so far, however it's only been on the car 2 weeks and it hasn't rained. I did find it hard to remove tho, now I'm not sure if I put too much on or didn't leave it long enough but when I came to take it off I was left with oily marks on black paint. They did come off, but with some serious rubbing. I think the key to body wrap is the surface prep, a good clean surface and you are on to a winner. I used megs QD the other day and it seemed to have removed the slippyness of the body wrap? QD should be ok to use after body wrap? Also what's a nano safe shampoo


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Both excellent products with very good durability. Only comment would be that C2 is easier & quicker to apply than the Wolfs


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> I've only tried body wrap and I've been impressed with it so far, however it's only been on the car 2 weeks and it hasn't rained. I did find it hard to remove tho, now I'm not sure if I put too much on or didn't leave it long enough but when I came to take it off I was left with oily marks on black paint. They did come off, but with some serious rubbing. I think the key to body wrap is the surface prep, a good clean surface and you are on to a winner. I used megs QD the other day and it seemed to have removed the slippyness of the body wrap? QD should be ok to use after body wrap? Also what's a nano safe shampoo


I had the same problem on my Black Sti, after your done your buffing give it a quick wash.

QD will kill it. You shouldn't put wax on it. Jesse has developed a nano QD newly released. http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=707&idcategory=86

And the shampoo http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=705&idcategory=86

I've yet to try both but there's lots of good feedback so far!

clint.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

robinho said:


> sorry Russ run that by me again c2 is actually permannon yacht supershine and isnt a bespoke g-techniq product?


Yes mate....correcta mondo....


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2013)

Scoggs said:


> Ive applied C2 to quite a few cars and it works very well. The finish is very glossy and glassy.
> 
> You wont need to put anything under or over C2 as it will effect the self cleaning properties it has. I have found it will last the stated 8 months if it put on a clean well prepared surface.


What is meant by "Self Cleaning" properties?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

supernaut said:


> What is meant by "Self Cleaning" properties?


It cleans itself I.e. when it rains


----------

